# AUTOSPORT MOTORSPORT SHOW



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

??? ???As some of you will be in the area anyway how about a meet at the Autosport motorshow on sunday the 12th of January.This is held at the NEC always a great show with live racing on the sunday!!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there on thursday the 9th


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there on the 11th, but going to the 'Grand Prix Party' in the evening.......

Cheers

Howard


----------

